# Plastic vs. Wire Crate



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

If you had to choose one, which?

I like the wire, mostly because it's open and a lot more aesthetically pleasking. But the plastic seems more practical and keeps hair in.

Deciding what to get for puppy.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

plastic only seems practical for me if i'm going to use it for travel (air or car). i prefer wire for the reason you mentioned - aesthetics... they can be folded down... and because some come with dividers - so you can purchase a large/adult size, but still use it for the pup.

keeping the hair in isnt as great as it seems. i'm much more tidy around a wire crate, where as a plastic one i see it as being very easy for the hair to accumulate inside and it seems the dog would lay in it and track it out anyhow.

i can't say for sure tho - i havent used a plastic crate in yeeeears... and back then it was for flying.

plastic crates are more "den-like" if thats what you're going for.

many people have both.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I have both.

I use the wire crate in the house and the fly boxes (plastic) for travel or sickness.

Also of dogs that come to me for dog sitting that are not crate trained you do not or should not (I learned the hard way) put them into a wire crate, the air boxes are much more secure and safe.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

It's real easy to vaccuum up the fuzzies around a wire crate.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wire. Definitely.

I throw a sheet or a light blanket over the top and sides to give it that "den" atmosphere (the back is against a wall), but that way air can still get through. 

Plus, they look better.

Plus, they fold up all nice and tidy for easy transport.

Plus, I'm not sure how / if dividers work in plastic crates (??) but I do know they're very easy to operate and work well in wire crates. Divide it off so your pup has the appropriate size area (not enough to







in one corner and sleep in the other), and gradually expand the area as the pup grows. That way you only need to buy one crate for the entire life of the dog.

I don't think plastic is more practical at all, and if you're getting/have a GSD pup...I really hope dog hair isn't a big issue for you!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have crate trained in both, and I currently still have both. But in my experiendces it was easier to get the pup acclimated to a plastic one. And transfer them to a wire one later down the road. But that might just be me.


----------



## baxterbrown11 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have both but the wire is most dangerous if you dog is trying to get out.
The plastic one is convient and much safer.
Also the easy one to clean.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't like the wire, I got one for Axel and it is just too loud. Every time he bumps up against the door the clanging noises wake me up. I can't even imagine it in a car..


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I have both and use both regularly. They each have their advantages and disadvantages. You can throw a blanket over a wire to make it more den like if necessary and I like getting the larger one and having the divider to use to expand as necessary-with Lancer I use the divider for all of two weeks. That was a 42" crate that I used in the bedroom when he first came home and now use when we are gone during the day. I also have a plastic crate that we used in the study and is now in the car. 

If you get a plastic crate, I would suggest go for the 40-42" size and figure how to block off the back for a while-with something that would not encourage chewing! Anything smaller and you will probably need to replace if you continue to use longer than the first year. If wire, just get one with the divider.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

For those with wire crates, does your dog slide the bottom tray out? Suki has been doing that - we get home to her laying on the wire, and the other day she chewed the edge of the plastic tray (resulting in an upset tummy).


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I have "plastic" ones in various sizes. My favorite thing is they are easier to clean. And if the dog happens to be sick from one end or the other, it will be in the crate not all over the room! If you get wire and then end up putting a sheet or blanket over it, you have to be VERY carefull they don't pull it in and chew it up!


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I had to take the plastic tray out because he chews up any beds I put over it, and his nails make os much noise on it it keeps me up all night.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Is okay if she lays just on the metal "grid"? With her pushing the tray out and chewing it, we need to remove the tray next time she has to go in. Would it make sense to cut a piece of plywood to fit?


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Suki's MomIs okay if she lays just on the metal "grid"? With her pushing the tray out and chewing it, we need to remove the tray next time she has to go in. Would it make sense to cut a piece of plywood to fit?


I am trying to figure something out as well. For now I have tossed in some old bath towels and a pillow he doesn't chew up. I am looking for some thick rubber matting I can put down as a long term solution though. 

the way my crate is designed is the plastic tray can't be pushed out...as the door must be opened for it to be removed, it's just all the dang racket his nails cause on it..


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

For all worried about the noise / bedding in the wire crates:

You can put down some thin rubber underneath that helps with the noise and the slipping around of the tray. I used some left over from when my parents had some new carpet put in...but anything similar would work.

Marshall also had some bed-eating problems. I now have a regular (thick) throw rug in there (the kind with the rubber non-slip bottom). It's kind of tucked in the corners and stays in place nicely. He doesn't chew it because the corners are kind of tucked in like I mentioned. It works great.

The crates are in the office off the rear of the house not upstairs in the bedroom...so I don't hear them at night. (Only Jack is crated at night now anyway.) But if we're in the next room watching TV or something I don't hear much noise at all coming from the beds if the boys choose to go lay down for a bit (which they often do).

One other thing I can quickly suggest for the chewing is maybe to exercise them a bit before putting them in there? Maybe even leave a Kong or something to chew on as well? Tiring them out a bit may help with the boredom...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I prefer plastic. It is quieter and keeps any mess (not just from hair but any bodily fluids that may spew out due to a potty accident or illness) contained so I have only to wash the crate and dog, not crate, dog, walls, floor, ceiling, etc....

But more importantly the dogs seem to generally prefer the plastic crates. Most of our dogs have been in both and have shown a definite preference for plastic. I don't think I've ever had a dog that preferred wire. Being more enclosed the plastic ones are more denlike, safe and secure, whereas in a wire crate a dog can feel trapped and exposed at the same time. 

Of course, the same can be accomplished by putting a blanket or sheet over a wire crate, giving the more cave-like, den feel.... but pups are going to be prone to grabbing and shredding it.

Also, plastic is MUCH safer for travel in the car than wire. So if looking for a multi-purpose crate to contain the dog when travelling, I'd go with plastic.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I went through the same debate when I got Dakota. We had a wire cage before and had thrown it out many many years ago. I thought the plastic was more den like and was going to go this way until I looked at them. 

The plastic one looked so huge and tall. I'm sure it was because I was not used to the size and because it was white and closed in. I was also concerned about ventalation in the plastic one.

The wire one also had a divider so I went this way. I also bought a bed to fit the cage and she loves it.

I would have been happy with either crate.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

It depends entirely on the dog. Some, as they grow more can see better from the wire crate and break out. Others just settle.

ditto for plastic. I have had so many GSD's, and they all seem to react differently to the crates.

With a new dog, I would start with wire, cover the top and see how the dog does.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Reason I didn't go plastic was no one in town carried the larger plastic crates, only wire. So I got a 48" wire and then someone gave me a 35" plastic I use for the car. Axel likes the wire okay, he goes in on his own when it's time for bed.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree with Chris...if you're going to be using it for a lot of traveling...maybe plastic would be better.

My pups have never even tried to grab the blankets/towels/etc that have been draped over their crates since day 1. Maybe I'm just lucky...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yes you are, every single one of them have pulled them in at one time or another at my house,lol

I have crates of both types around.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have both plastic and wire. 

Two of my dogs have one of each and Chey and Lakota only have the Plastic Crate. I tried wire crates with both of them and they prefered the plastic. DeeDee has wire in the living room and plastic crate in our bedroom which is her storm safe place. She sleeps out of the crate in our bedroom.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use plastic in the car, wire in the house. Except that wire crates resemble x-pens and are not as much of a deterrent when house training. Milla is currently sleeping in a plastic crate as she will soil her wire crate if she feels the urge. We'll get there, it is just taking time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212I have crate trained in both, and I currently still have both. But in my experiendces it was easier to get the pup acclimated to a plastic one. And transfer them to a wire one later down the road. But that might just be me.


Agree! The plastic one for a baby gives the pup a feeling of security, IMO. I used it in the bedroom at night til Onyx grew out of it. Then went to the wire. She now has free range, but the crate is still set up and her and Kacie take turns napping in it.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I have only two wire crates and 3 plastic crates, how I ended up with more crates then dogs, I'll never know...
But my dogs both have their own preference. Cody likes wire when he's in the house when we leave and Isa likes the plastic when she's ever put into one.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I believe that Lauri and the Gang just had a recent problem with a pup injuring his leg from getting his leg out side the wire crate and they assume he panicked and flipped himself over. I always start my young pups in plastic crates.


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

I have had and used both. Personal preference from now on is plastic. I had a dog get their hind foot caught in the wire crate. Result was a torn ACL and broken leg. I've also had a dog damage teeth trying to get out of a wire crate. No more wire crates for me. 
But for those that like them....a cheap easy way to fix the noise problem is use the box the crate came in. Cut the cardboard to fit and slip it under the pan.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

This does happen, and I have a seven year old female that got caught in the wire cage. Thankfully no damage to the dog. 

I also fostered a dog named Cowboy, that could break out of either. A lady doctor from San Francisco adopted Cowboy, and flew all the to Wisconsin to meet the dog. Cowboy was crated for the flight to SF, but broke out. Kathy, the doc had to go in the storage area and retrieve Cowboy. 

Different crates for different dogs, and for some dogs forget the crate.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

My older GSD just broke one of her canines on a wire crate. She'd been breaking out of plastic crates so I put her in a wire one thinking she'd be happier. Nope







She wanted OUT.

My dogs CAN break out of a plastic crate - once they figure out they can either hit the door and pop it open OR pull the door in with their claws it's all over with! It is my fault though, I bought some of the cheaper crates to save money, but the doors were weaker so the dogs figured out how to bust them and then transferred that skill to the more expensive crates. Even my 15 lb JRT can break out of a plastic crate if he feels like it. But - my dogs are all extremely high energy and a "normal" dog probably couldn't bust out as easily!

I've had the best luck with the bigger vari-kennels that have the 4-way locking mechanism on the door. I don't think any of my dogs have broken out of that kind.

My dogs do prefer the plastic and IMO it is safer! Less to get caught on...


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: eberescheI have had and used both. Personal preference from now on is plastic. I had a dog get their hind foot caught in the wire crate. Result was a torn ACL and broken leg. I've also had a dog damage teeth trying to get out of a wire crate. No more wire crates for me.
> But for those that like them....a cheap easy way to fix the noise problem is use the box the crate came in. Cut the cardboard to fit and slip it under the pan.


That's not the noise that bothers me...it's the wire door banging against the wire frame when he moves around at night.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We use both the wire and the vari kennels, for crate training or keeping in heat females out of reach 

No issue with any of the crates with current dogs. All are high drive and dominant.

My Baer was one that did not like to be crated, no matter what, and would stress and try to break out of the crate (and did, on occasion). When traveling in the SUV, no issue. But, no crating at night. 

Some dogs can not handle it.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Right on, the typical plastic crate, they can bend the holders enough to open the door.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

For my Escape Artist I have the 4 point latching system door. She hasn't bent the door on that one. On the VariKennel, if the can get their claws hooked enough they pull the door in and it bends and pops the lock out of the top and bottom holder. With the 4-point system and the rim that the door can't be pulled in seem to take care of the problems.


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

Axxel, I misunderstood your noise problem. Electrical tape wrapped around the outer edge on the door worked ok for me there. It was a pain in the butt to do, because I wrapped around the door edge and through all the bars but it gave enough "padding" to dampen the noise.

I've got the 4-point doors too. No escapes so far. My escape artist could get out of a drop-pin corner wire crate. The fold-up jobs stood no chance against her. When she wanted out, she got out. Period. She got her lower jaw stuck in the wire crate bars and snapped most of her lower puppy teeth off. Broke a few adult teeth too. She was one that couldn't handle crating.


----------



## Blacryan (Feb 11, 2009)

So where is a good place to purchase and what is a good kind of wire crate to get?


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BlacSo where is a good place to purchase and what is a good kind of wire crate to get?


I've gotten stuff from Jeffers Pet (recommended from a person on here) and they have been great as far as price/customer service. They have some wire crates HERE


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Can you describe the four point latching a bit more and also the manufacturer.

I can check it out in the Internet.

Lord knows about half the dogs I foster seem to be able to break out of their crates. Probably, because Cowboy, now adopted, taught my female Paris how to break out.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Chuck,

If you get an Giant PetPorter they have the 4 point door latching system. I have one for Lakota only because of the size. I got that one at Fleet-Farm in Manitowoc, when we were in the back picking it up a lady asked if that was a calf crate.

Sky Kennels have the 4 point latching system
http://www.futurepets.com/cgi-bin/FULLPRES.exe?PARTNUM=DO00100&LARGEVIEW=ON










I also found the chrome replacement doors for VariKennels
http://www.futurepets.com/cgi-bin/SEARCH...on&SEARCHMODE=1

Val


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have an XXL Vari-Kennel and it has the 4 point door. That's my main crate - it's huge and they can't escape







I've had that thing for about 8 years and it's still in great shape. I also recently got picked up a secondhand (Large) sky kennel that has the 4 point door.

Normal crates have the 2 vertical latches, but the 4 way ones have horizontal ones that fit in the holes where the top and bottom meet.

Here are 2 links. You might want to shop around and see if there are better prices, these just came up first on a google search.

http://www.pet-expo.com/cgi-bin/FULLPRES.exe?PARTNUM=DO00100
http://www.petamenities.com/pet_crates_sky.htm

Looks like LG and XL sky kennels have the 4 point door. They are expensive but if they last 5x longer than cheaper crates it's worth it!

Not that it's a guarantee for real escape artists...my sister had a 40 lb hound mix that chewed through the side of a plastic crate! But the 4-point door really helps with the dogs that figure out "Hey if I slam the door hard enough it'll open!!!" And the ones that learn to pull the door in with their toes like Wisc.Tiger mentioned.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've only ever used plastic crates. I find the wire ones to be too noisy and know a number of dogs who learned to open them or got stuck in the wire trying to get out.
If I had to use a crate for travel, I would never use a wire crate. Actually I wouldn't use any crate to travel unless I had no choice because even the airline crates have been known to break open in a car accident. The wire crates are more likely to break or bend though and cause injury or release the dog.

I have a Sky Kennel, a Vari Kennel and a Pet Porter.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So do you use a seat belt? I always thought the safest way to travel with a dog was in a crate -- preferably a fiberglass/plastic crate. On impact the crate may come open, but hopefully it did not let the dog's body become a missile in the mean time. 

I use the wire ones at home because they give better ventilation. I do not find them noisy at all. My dogs lay down in them and go to sleep. What is noisy.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, I use strength-tested dog seatbelts. Unfortunately there are only a few dog seatbelts on the market that are actually strength tested and/or crash tested and many of the others rely on plastic buckles to hold the dog, which could easily break in the forces exerted during an accident.
A plastic crate is safer than wire because if the wire crate breaks the wires are more likely to cause injury. However I have heard of plastic airline crates breaking open or "exploding" in crashes as well, resulting in the dog being thrown around or even thrown out of the car onto the road or highway.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would be worried that something in my vehicle or the windshield would hurt the dog in a seatbelt, where in the crate they would be better protected. I am just not going to get into any accidents... 

I have a seat belt for them (in case I have to take four somewhere), but I did not know about the strength testing. 

Thanks.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I can't use a seat belt on my one female, I tried. Got out of the Sub. to get the mail, went 10 ft to the mail box and back. She had herself so tangled up. I had the harness on tight, but she managed to some how get 1 leg 1/2 slipped out and twisted here it was connected to the seatbelt. I almost had to get my emergency knife out and cut the harness.

Just a note: you should secure the crate in the back of your vehicle. The Sky Kennel has molded in Tie-down spots. You don't want the dog and crate to become a 100 lb projectile heading for the back of your head. The Suburban has tie downs in the floor. 

Val


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mine are stuck side by side and right up against the back seat, behind the back seat in my explorer. They are snug. I suppose a bad enough accident can break the seat but I think it will hamper the kennel moving as well. 

The 440 pounds of Canidae in the back seat slamming into my seat when I crushed the breaks the other day, did make me a bit nervous though. Before coming out today, I moved it all inside, uhg!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono completely broke his plastic one. I'm going to be getting a wire crate soon to see how it holds up.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Good luck, Jade has shredded to plastic ones, and the wire ones she bangs her nose up on.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Val, thanks. I have cut your response and will put it on the frig.

As you may have seen on another post, I took a dog on Saturday that has attacked a dozen or so other dogs. Ironically, with my guys and her first foster, when the dog had pups, the dog was perfect. However, if an animal walks by, the rescue tries to tear it apart, to the extent she tore out her canine teeth and broke her jaw. I cannot have a fence, because Ilive in a flood plain.

The crate comes into play because the first rescue that had her loves the dog, and the dog is fine with her family, including kids. Nonetheless, there is some concern, so when her and hubby are gone the crate you recommend might be helpful.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The varikennel I have is for a young pup and I want to get one for an adult size GSD. I didn't see anywhere here on the size recommended. The varikennel 500 is what is suggested for the shepherds on this site below, it is 40" Onyx fills up her 42" wire, so before I order, I want to make sure the 500 is the right one. Here is the place I am looking at, and it says the next size up is for the giant breeds, I want to be sure the 500 won't be too small.
http://www.futurepets.com/cgi-bin/FULLPRES.exe?PARTNUM=DO21551


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It kind of depends what you want to do with it. I use the brick red/clay VariKennels (large) in the car. My dog is 75 pounds, the bitches are less. All of them ride ok in them. But at home for the night, I use 42 inch wire crates for the girls and a 48 for the boy. 

I think an extra large should be fine, but I would probably want to go a little bigger if the dog is going to spend all day (8-10 hours) every day in there. If he is only in there for the night, it is probably fine.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It would be for the vehicle/training only. Thanks for the input Sue!


----------

